# Wi-Fi Intruder Detected?



## Fatalally (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok so I recently downloaded Panda Internet Security 2010 from Microsoft's website. I at first got a Wi-Fi intruder detected! alert from this IP:192.168.101
Then, I ran a virus scan with MalwareBytes and removed three infected files. Now, I'm getting a Wi-Fi intruder alert from 192.168.2.5 And I tracked both of them at http://www.ip-adress.com with a WhoIs search. They came up as the same company. Here are the links for them:
192.168.2.101: http://www.ip-adress.com/whois/192.168.2.101
192.168.2.5: http://www.ip-adress.com/whois/192.168.2.5
So...Am I being hacked or is this a scam/false alert from Panda Internet Security?


----------

